

Git-deploy : a fast way to push a website through ftp - ecaradec
http://github.com/aizatto/git-deploy

======
ecaradec
I've found this tool after looking for a lot of ways to send my website to my
hosting server : FTPSync, FTPSync.pl, FTPSync2d, WPUT, GIT-FTP, WEEX and
Unison over netdrive.

It's very nice because it works over ftp, which means that you can use it with
a simple file hosting server. It's also very fast because the diff with the
server is done from a single __REVISION__ file.

The only issue I had was that I had some files that were different between my
hosting server and my local test server, but it's very easy to edit the source
to skip them.

